# Indoor 1/18 scale track Northern NY Brushton



## justin_92_92 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to drop a line and let people know that I made a small track for 1/18 scale cars and smaller. The track has a couple jumps and is pretty small. So brushed motors work great. We mainly are racing the sc18 and vendetta sc. 

We will be racing sunday evenings from 5-8or9. There is a small race crowd now and were looking to grow. In the summer months we race outdoors but this will give us something to do for the winter. 

We only charge $5 per racer to help cover the rent of the room. If you would like more info or have any questions, Reply here or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## justin_92_92 (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok nice looking track setup, but where is brushton? I am in the lake george area.


----------



## justin_92_92 (Oct 23, 2010)

We are at the center of brushton LOL. The four corners really. We have a room at the Old Highschool right on main street (route 11). We have Stewerts across the road on way and a tru-value hardware the other way.


----------



## justin_92_92 (Oct 23, 2010)

The track is half of it is very good traction and the other half is smooth tile so you can drift. Makes it fun!


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok so now I know where in bruhton, but the question still remains Where is brushton.


----------



## justin_92_92 (Oct 23, 2010)

OH LOL.... between potsdam and malone? 12916 is the zip i believe


----------



## justin_92_92 (Oct 23, 2010)

I misread your post lol. I was suprised you knew where brushton was .


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok you are bout 3 and a half hrs or more away. Hope you all have fun up there.


----------



## justin_92_92 (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah were a ways away. We have a blast, just need more racers.


----------

